# Bottle develops crack after cleaning -- why?



## wberry (May 29, 2004)

Hello everyone,

 I allow my recently dug bottles to sit and acclimatize before I attempt washing them. I understand the important of not exposing them to temperature extremes. I also use tepid water when washing them and by so doing, hope to avoid cracking from temperature extremes. I am careful when cleaning so have been disappointed recently to find that two bottles so handled have developed hairline cracks. In once case, I heard a "crack" sound (a sad sound to be sure!) and literally saw the crack appear before my eyes.

 My question: Am I somehow exposing the bottles to temperature extremes without realizing it (from warm kitchen to cool living-room?) or did the bottles most likely have some imperceptible crack prior to cleaning? Since cleaning appears to have triggered the cracks, does anyone have suggestions regarding appropriate warmth of water and proper acclimatization, particularly when coming from a deep dump.

 I'd like to avoid future cracked bottles, so any suggestions would be welcome.

 Thank you.

 Wayne


----------



## wberry (May 29, 2004)

So sorry ... meant to post this under "Cleaning."

 Wayne


----------



## bne74honda (May 29, 2004)

Wayne,

 To me it sounds like you are taking great care with your finds. I was recently washing an ink I had dug and let the water get too warm and heard that dreaded 'crack'. I know how you feel.

 Anyhow, try doing a search here on cleaning and you will find numerous threads on cleaning your finds. Good hunting!

 Brian


----------



## IRISH (May 29, 2004)

Most likely it was stress in the glass that cracked after just a very small temp change or even a change in pressure after being dug.   I've only had one bottle crack after cleaning and two crack just after being dug and that's after who knows how many bottles I've cleaned (lot's [] ),  you may have just been unlucky.
 There is some glass that is more susceptible to it,  glass with high levels of Manganese Oxide ( sun coloured amethyst glass) in particular.


----------



## wberry (May 29, 2004)

Thanks Brian and Irish ... comments much appreciated.

 Wayne


----------



## diginit (May 31, 2004)

Any quick temp change can crack glass, but don't forget that dirt cracks glass too.
   Yes dirt. if you soak a bottle that is full of it, the dirt can expand quite a bit with the addition of water. I drill a large hole through the dirt to the bottom removing as much debris as possible before soaking.... now.


----------

